# Game #4 (11/5): Los Angeles Lakers @ Seattle Supersonics



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (3-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-2)

Key Arena (Seattle)









Date: Sunday, November 5
Time: 6:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































L. Ridnour R. Allen R. Lewis C. Wilcox S. Sene 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Walton L. Odom A. Bynum

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers




































B. Cook
M. Evans
J. Farmar
R. Turiaf
V. Radmanovic


Seattle Sonics




































N. Collison
D. Fortson
M. Gelabale
E. Watson
D. Wilkins

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Sonics*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 28.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Rashard Lewis 26.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 8.7</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Wilcox 9.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 7.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Luke Ridnour 7.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 1.3</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ray Allen 3.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Ronny Turiaf 1.7</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Mouhamed Sene 1.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Ronny Turiaf .800</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Danny Fortson .667</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luke Walton 1.000</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Rashard Lewis .467</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom .846</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Luke Ridnour 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>3-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>1-2</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>1-2</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>1-3</td><td>3.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>3-0</td><td>-.-</td><tr align=center><td>2. Utah Jazz</td><td>3-0</td><td>-.-</td><tr align=center><td>3. NO/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>2-0</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Portland Trail Blazers</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Houston Rockets</td><td>1-1</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Sacramento Kings</td><td>1-2</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Golden State Warriors</td><td>1-2</td><td>2.0</td></table>

Sonics Forum Game Thread
</center>

I just wanted to do one of these for the heck of it.. I was bored.. I wanted to do this so here... I do know I wont be making many more though!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for making the thread, BC34.

This should be an interesting game. Hopefully the Lakers will come back stronger for game 2.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Another W unless they stink it up like they did last night. D needs to improve, and Kobe needs to start getting better physically for that to happen.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nice game info!! 
hmmm who knows the Ray Allen will let the Sonics go to 0-3 ....then again, i dont think Lamar will let the Lakers go to 3-1 haha!! 

Lakers by 15 :cheers:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Although Kobe's still rusty, the Lakers should still take this one. They just have to bring down the turnovers and defend the penetration.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This game will be a good test for our younger players...playing on the road in front of a potentially hostile crowd. Let's hope they can keep their composure and do what it takes to win another. We really must cut down on our turnovers and we need Bynum on the floor for longer stretches. I've noticed how Bynum seems to tire very easily and fast, which I don't quite understand. It was said that he worked out all summer. Plus, he is in good shape and is only 19 years old...he should have more stamina then everyone else!!! Is it the increased minutes or could he have a medical problem???


----------



## TmackinIt (May 31, 2006)

Im impressed with the Lakers so far this season, and I dont expect our streak to end here, so I got the lakers by 9.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think Lakers sweep this home and away series.

I wonder what Ray Allen must be thinking when he re-upped with Seattle.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Lakers get a double figures game outta Bynum or Turiaf we will win. Kobe and lamar should get their 20 or so and Vlad might have his best game in familiar surroundings. 

Should be a good game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Lakers can win this game by double digits.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Hopefully Lakers can win this game by double digits.


Double digits or by a single point...a W is a W!!!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

The Lakers cannot be overconfident like they were last year.
Last year, they blew so many chances away against teams that should be won.

Right now, the Lakers are sitting at the top of the world...3-0...

Kobe needs to get back into his old self, or close to. He can't be as rusty as last game. (Rejected by the rim???WTF???)
Lamar needs to be consistent.
Everyone needs to contribute.

I trust this new Lakers team. This is a whole new season and unlike last year, we would pull this off.

Lakers for da win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Updated the players pics for the Lakers (feel free to use em for the Game threads) and the newer standings!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Updated the players pics for the Lakers (feel free to use em for the Game threads) and the newer standings!


Nice pics B34C


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

This makes the 4th game in a short period of time, a road game at that on a Sunday. 

I won't be shocked if the Lakers get blown out.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

All the Laker fans need to hold their horses

don't overrate this team

they are just an average team that has a really cushy schedule the first 1/3 of the season

they will come back down to earth thereafter

if kobe's health remains an issue, they won't survive it long term

just wait til they have to go on an extended road trip with a gimpy kobe


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, the Lakers are 3-0, but a double-digit win on the road? Not today.

G-Force


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

we will see.....Ray Allen will probably score like 50 haha but doesnt matter if his team loses..


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Ray isn't one to go off like that. He'll light up for 30+ now and then and rarely for 40+. We just need him to be our go-to-guy in the waning seconds. He has not come through with tying or winning baskets in the first two games, but he has had the opportunities. Its kinda funny how a hard-fought game can come down to one shot with the game clock expiring.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *G-Force*
> 
> Yes, the Lakers are 3-0, but a double-digit win on the road? Not today.


Yes today.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

G-Force said:


> Yes, the Lakers are 3-0, but a double-digit win on the road? Not today.
> 
> G-Force


guarantee it'll be another nail biter with seattle on top


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

This is going to be a good game, hopefully the Lakers can keep the hot streak going and not let them back into the game this time!! Last time, our home crowd had alot to do with the victory...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Can anyone do a play by play or keep us updated often?
I am at work till 1:30 am EST


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh if no one does it then i can try.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is questinable for todays game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

link?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

No, just read it on LG though...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what the hell, is luke injured? sounds day to day, but still.

im watching LTV right now, they don't mention kobe not playing. only luke might be injured or something about his health (maybe he's sick?)


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

afobisme said:


> what the hell, is luke injured? sounds day to day, but still.
> 
> im watching LTV right now, they don't mention kobe not playing. only luke might be injured or something about his health (maybe he's sick?)


The way hes been playing is tooo sick!!!
dunno whats wrong with him now though


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

LTV says he has a groin injury suffered from last game, but apparently he's fine and will suit up tonight.

joel says kobe is 100%, no soreness no nothing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar hits 2 3's early on. looking good. lakers 8 sonics 2

kobe feeds to andrew for the dunk, 13-6


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom has back to back 3's.. it's 8-2


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Smush 3.. 3 3's in a row.. sizzling hot for now


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

geez odom's three is wet as hell


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

b34c can do it then :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Walton 3.. god dang they are hot.. so far.. Allen jumper.. a little defense would be nice

Kobe to Bynum who dunks it in.. 18-10.. Kobe dishing the dimes


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Smush miss.. Drew O Board.. fouled shooting.. to the line


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Drew makes 1st and misses 2nd.. 19-10 LAL, 6:45 to go in 1st

Allen 3 with Odom in his face.. 19-13.. 

Kobe to Bynum good.. 5 assists for Kobe.. 21-13

Parker picks up his 2nd foul against Lewis

Timeout Sonics.. 5:59 in 1st


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

How many assists does Kobe have?? 4,5??


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

8-8 shooting....you live and die by the three though


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe setting a good table for everyone, Bynum catching and finishing well and odom hitting his shots. Things are clicking, BUT we gotta contiue getting the ball inside 3's not gonna fall all night.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Seattle2Finals said:


> 8-8 shooting....you live and die by the three though


Lakers have never been known for a 3 point shooting team... wat you talkin bout?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> How many assists does Kobe have?? 4,5??


Should be 5

farmar in

Allen tough shot over Kobe.. Drew Board.. Kobe to walton.. to Bynum good.. 23-13


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wilcox and 1.. foul on Luke.. 23-15


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Bynum is on a roll!!! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

FT good.. 23-16..

2 passes down the floor.. Kobe reverse layup.. 25-16..

Farmar foul..

Allen FT good and good.. 25-18 LAL


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the play-by-play fellas! It really helps us displaced Laker fans.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe to Odom to Kobe 3.. no good.. Sonics ball.. Kobe almost steals it.. outta bounds.. 4:35 to go


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

8 Second Violation on the Sonics.. Lakers ball


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luke to LO.. who dribbles.. to Farmar.. to Kobe.. to a cutting Walton.. to Bynum.. to Farmar.. jumper good.. 27-18

Lewis miss.. Wilcox O board layup.. 27-20 LAL

Kobe baseline.. throws it away.. 

Turiaf in for Bynum..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Awesome job B34C!
Lakers seem to be pressuring them well...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Walton steals rebound from Petro.. to Farmar.. to odom.. who travels.. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ridnour shoots.. Farmar blocks and fouls him.. his 2nd foul.. Ridnour to the line.. PG's are in Foul Trouble..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Are we going to see Sasha!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ridnour makes 1st.. official timeout.. 27-21 LA.. I'm done guys but I'll still be posting!

I'd guess Sasha is inactive and we'll see Shammond?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum gotta clean the D Boards Wilcox shouldn't be getting those O boards so easy. 

Looked like a clean block by Farmar. 

PJ really like farmar.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

stupid *** Danny Fortson almost killed KObe with that stupid swat

damn Fortson is really close to my most hated in the league


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Danny Fortson is probably the dirtiest player in the nba ...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Soony as Bynum goes out, they stop double teaming the post and start man maning out guards. Thats impressive when a 19 year old kid has to be double teamed in the post.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Vujacic is playing.. I'm guessing Cook is inactive then? :rofl:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Fortson with a blow to Kobe's head. That's fine though, Kobe shook it off, and it will just light more of a fire in Bryant.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I can say is Shammond and Sasha on court at same time = Yikes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha scores, Sasha scores makes free throws then commits dumb foul


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Agh, get Bynum in, and get Sasha and Shammond out please. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers up 31-29 after 1st

- That Williams, Vujacic, Odom, Turiaf, Radman lineup SUCKED BIG BUTT!

Kobe with 4 pts and 5 dimes


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

29-31 good quarter


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

this has the makings of a tough close game guys...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers up 2. Offense stalled after some hot shooting. 

Pg situation is not good. Farmar has 2 fouls was doing okay as was Smush but Shammond and Sasha are crap. real crap. 

Gotta contain Wilcox on the offensive boards. 

Vlad in the post or paint equals bad idea.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lakers up 31-29 after 1st
> 
> - That Williams, Vujacic, Odom, Turiaf, Radman lineup SUCKED BIG BUTT!
> 
> Kobe with 4 pts and 5 dimes



Yup.. Kobe looks much better today.

But the lineup made me shiver....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF........


Cook, Vlad, Evans, Walton, and Shammond...........................................................


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sonics lead............

Bring back Rambis....

Just kidding.. BUt seriously though this isnt the preseason anymore...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jeez this is even worse!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

tean falling apart with turnovers diwb 4. Lakers can't make a bucket now.

To's to's to's.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What the hell is the purpose behind this lineup... Another TO by Smush...

Lakers havent scored now in 4 minutes... 

Allen makes a 3 now they are on a 15 to 0 run...

Steal....


Now they are on a 17 to 0 run.

Another turn over....

Phill calls a timeout finally... 

Will he put in the normal lineup now??


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

i think were finally figuring the lakers out, 15-0 run


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good to see the reign man again.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Wtf is PJ thinking? Bring the starters back!!! :curse:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what.....the......****.....how are we losing...we are better than this..jeez this isnt a joke bring back the starters...smush parker sucks


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Seattle2Finals said:


> i think were finally figuring the lakers out, 15-0 run


Figuring out what yall are just on a run. Now suddenly you've unraveled the book against back-ups Yeah okay take the loss the other day did you figure it out then.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Seattle2Finals said:


> i think were finally figuring the lakers out, 15-0 run


yeah, you guys figured out our 2nd string.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I can say is way to help the Sonics out of a jam.... We completely flushed the lead down the toilet with that lineup.... And gave them motivation and energy while lowing ours...


:nonono: :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Figuring out what yall are just on a run. Now suddenly you've unraveled the book against back-ups Yeah okay take the loss the other day did you figure it out then.


nothing about that was bad...just saying the game calm down


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

wtf just happened.

i left the room for 10 mins and now we are down 10. lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can the ball handiling get anymore careless jeez


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cook looking far better tonight than the night before.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Seattle2Finals said:


> nothing about that was bad...just saying the game calm down


Calm yourself down. 

You're in lakers central tallking that mess.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook not making shots but hustling.. 4 pts and 5 boards (4 offensive)

Bynum back in for Cook..

My god.. Sonics with a lot of effort out there


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Luke made Ray Allen look like a good defender......


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

WTF was that kind of lineup.
That was just stupid. That lineup just totally killed our momentum and energy.
WTF man, I'm soo pissed off...


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Calm yourself down.
> 
> You're in lakers central tallking that mess.


cause i said it was a 15-0 run sry for being a commentator, geez you guys are sensitive here


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Two plays in a row with Bynum in the perfect spot to get the ball and post up.. Instead we get luke getting rejected and Odom charging.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

no one on our team wants to ****ing shoot...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice defense smush.. Leave Watson wide open for the three...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta get the ball inside. Too many long passes. Being far too unselfish. I'm ready for a Kobe rally now. Kobe needs to start finding the groove put some pressure on Ray Allen's weak defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers just need to calm down. Get back into the offense... And look for the post up opportunities. We have a size advantage big time right now, and despite Bynum calling for it no one is giving him any touches. Work the game inside and out like the first quarter and good things will happen...

Now if they can just get out there and forget about the TO's and that horrific Lineup a few minutes ago. Get back into it mentally.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Two plays in a row with Bynum in the perfect spot to get the ball and post up.. Instead we get luke getting rejected and Odom charging.


Yep


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Kobe needs to take more shots...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate the unselfishness, over passing. the penetrate and kick game is getting really irritating. They can't really contain Bynum give him the ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bryant getting called for the foul on Wilkins. Plezz. Both guys were going at one another. If anything it should of been a double foul or no call.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bynum with 13 points before the half! Just feed it into the post.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe's gotta take a few more shots to be honest. when we had our 2nd unit in, kobe (at least in the future) should go into offensive mode while the other guys rest.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lakers just need to calm down. Get back into the offense... And look for the post up opportunities. We have a size advantage big time right now, and despite Bynum calling for it no one is giving him any touches. Work the game inside and out like the first quarter and good things will happen...
> 
> Now if they can just get out there and forget about the TO's and that horrific Lineup a few minutes ago. Get back into it mentally.


PJ has put a stupid lineup on the floor every game he's coached in the 1st half of games.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... with all the talk you guys are talking, I thought we're down 20 or something, I checked ESPN and we're down 6?

Relax people... its only the first half and we're down only 6.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dazzling play by Kobe Bryant! He just smoked Wlikins and the other two sonics trying to guard him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Danny Fortson is a gosh darn thug.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, our starters are cold. Except for Bynum who doesnt get the ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum has to protect the paint he's not challenging shots.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep down 7.. need a defensive stop then the last shot but will that happen?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Danny Fortson is a gosh darn thug.


Yeah he doesn't even make plays on the ball he just swings at guys.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe fouls Lewis :curse: His 3rd.. argh


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We gotta let Cook play with our good passers we can't take advantage of his shooting playing him with the back-ups so much.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> We gotta let Cook play with our good passers we can't take advantage of his shooting playing him with the back-ups so much.


Had a wide open 3 there.. but couldnt knock it down.. damn


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

this is the best the sonics can play...there up 8...ok we just need to start making shots and well win this game


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Kobe really playing unselfish ball, but too unselfish. 

I guess he can't balance out his game then. Overshoots or undershoots. I think he'll be able to really get the feel of the "fitting in" along with his usual killer instincts.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

What a horrible 2nd quarter. I don't even know how to begin.
First of all, wtf was that kind of lineup? That totally killed us right there.

We can still win this ball game. We only down by 8 going to the half. 
Step it up guys


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well that was the biggest piece of crap 2nd Q we've seen this year. Nice lineup there, Phil. 

If I see one more Goddamn stupid turnover, my head is going to explode.

Oh, and our defense looks absolutely atrocious. Just disgusting.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why has Lamar took only 4 shots?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Sonics 57 - Lakers 49

<pre>
LA Lakers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 20 2-4 2-4 2-2 0 5 4 4 0 0 1 8 
Walton 20 4-6 1-2 1-2 1 3 3 1 2 2 0 10 
Bynum 15 5-5 0-0 3-4 1 3 1 1 0 0 0 13 
Bryant 19 1-3 0-2 5-6 0 1 5 1 0 0 3 7 
Parker 14 1-5 1-2 0-0 0 1 0 1 0 0 2 3 
Farmar 6 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 2 
Turiaf 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Willia 3 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Radmano	6 0-2 0-1 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Vujacic 1 0-0 0-0 2-2 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 2 
Evans 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 3 0 0 2 0 
Cook 4 1-6 0-1 2-3 4 5 0 2 0 1 0 4 
Totals 114 15-33 4-13 15-19 7 20 13 13 2 3 11 49 
Percentages: .455 .308 .789 Team Rebounds: 6
</pre>

<pre>
Seattle
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Lewis 18 4-8 2-4 1-2 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 11 
Wilcox 19 4-8 0-0 1-1 2 6 0 0 0 1 2 9 
Petro 16 2-2 0-0 0-0 2 3 2 1 1 0 2 4 
Allen 17 4-8 2-3 3-3 1 2 4 0 0 1 3 13 
Ridnour 16 2-4 0-0 2-2 0 0 3 2 1 0 1 6 
Watson 11 3-3 1-1 3-3 0 1 2 0 4 0 2 10 
Fortson 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 2 0 
Wilkins 10 2-9 0-1 0-0 3 3 0 0 1 0 0 4 
Collison 6 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 1 0 0 3 0 
Sene 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Totals 116 21-43 5-9 10-11 8 18 12 6 7 2 15 57 
Percentages: .488 .556 .909 Team Rebounds: 1
</pre>


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought the 1st half was more bad by us than Good by them, we were too unselfish, shot too many 3's, made too many cross court passes, didn't get Bynum the ball nearly enough in the post. 

As for individuals, Walton is playing okay, odom is playing okay, Bynum is playing well on offense bad on defense, and Kobe is just sorta laboring around looking alittle winded.

I don't think Kobe has the energy to go on a scoring binge. 

If we can start containing the stickbacks and hustle plays by the Sonics bigs and Wilkins we can win this game. 

Lewis and Allen are gonna et theirs. 

Our pg play to this point has been horrendous. 

We should just let the kid Farmar play.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on Lamar, attack the hoop.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I thought the 1st half was more bad by us than Good by them, we were too unselfish, shot too many 3's, made too many cross court passes, didn't get Bynum the ball nearly enough in the post.
> 
> As for individuals, Walton is playing okay, odom is playing okay, Bynum is playing well on offense bad on defense, and Kobe is just sorta laboring around looking alittle winded.
> 
> ...


Agreed


But Phil nees to learn how to coach against the pick and roll before he retires

As for the team. Being too unselfish usually does not sound bad but it can be when a team is running an offense with a lineup not too familiar with the setup. Most of our turnovers have came because the players (Bench) were looking to pass....just to make sure they pass; instead of reading the defense and playing accordingly. 

If we win this game and go 4-0 we will be the most funkiest unbeaten teasm in the NBA, because we are on are way to averaging 18 turnovers per game, allowing over 109 points per game, and allowing close to 50 fg%. With those defensive stats one has to wonder 'What defense was this team learning?' during the offseason


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As long as I live I never want to see that lineup durning the second quarter again. That was plain and simple ugly.

Theres nothing wrong with good ball movement and unselfish passing. It was working great in the start of the game. It stopped working well when Shammond was out there, followed by the rest of the cronies.

Lakers lead the league after four games in assassists, and thats a good number to have going in your favor.

They just need to go inside more to bynum. He got what two total touches in position in the second quarter, and one of them resulted in a basket.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> But Phil nees to learn how to coach against the pick and roll before he retires
> ...


Answer to our defensive woes aren't simple to answer really. We'd have to adjust our line-ups in order to play better defense. And right now PJ seems comfortable with how things are. 

Evans would need more minutes as would Turiaf and farmar.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok, third quarter. Turiaf time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm about to puke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke is having a UGLY game tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This half is brutal so far.. Lewis 3.. 

Down 67-53


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

3rd quarter has been good for us all year...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well. 3 and 1 isnt horrible for a start.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well not tonight.. 16 pt game.. :: Yawns ::


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm not giving up yet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow our passing has been terrible, they're anticipating everything we're doing. 

Getting nothing from the 1. Nothing but to's. 

Lewis just kills Odom for some reason has never been a good match-up for odom. Tonight its even worse. 

Bynum just not covering the pick and roll well at all someone is always open. 

And Kobe just isn't moving that well here in the 2nd half.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe Begins to score more and At first it looks like it will hurt the Lakers but he makes a couple of shots.

But the Sonics rush up to a 14 point lead because Rahard Lewis is HOT. Bynum plays a sreac well but Lewis nails a three and after that....SOnics roll......


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i'm not giving up yet.



Im trying not to. But Phil is determined not to have the Lakers go back to what was working.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Id love to see Odom become aggressive again even though Kobe is out on the floor to.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

u know...this might be the real lakers team...haha


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

So disappointed, I don't even know what to say.
Unless some kind of miracle happens, this is gg...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG take out Radman..

3.. Down 20


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I wanted was a 5 and 0 start... Just something cool.... Thats it.......


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

wow


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Were making the Sonics look like the Suns in the playoffs.. Draining three pointers like basket is 6 feet wide. No defensive rotating whatsoever. Just plain old UGLY defense. I mean UGLY. Worst defense Ive seen the Lakers play this season, preseason, hell as far abck as I remember from last season. Just UGLY.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I have a lot of respect for the man, but for some reason I feel as though Phil Jackson should not have made this road trip.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i cant watch these blowouts i swear to god


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

The Sonics are making every single shot, thats itz not even funny...
We have no defence whatsoever.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Seattle2Finals said:


> wow


bro why are you here...please keep your comments in the seattle boards..your new so i understand...please win a game first then come and bait aight?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Game is over we're getting blown away, our leaky defense is just costing us tonight and our turnovers are just ridiculous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ss03 said:


> I have a lot of respect for the man, but for some reason I feel as though Phil Jackson should not have made this road trip.



I hate to say that I believe that rotation killed all momentum this team had going into half time. And they came out looking like it was already over. I have no idea why on earth he ran that offensive line up, but this is what happened.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good news.. we're only down 22.. with 4 min to go in the 3rd.. plenty of time [/sarcasm]


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

My other problem is why cant Lamar Odom remain aggressive when Kobe is out there with him? AS soon as kobe is out there Lamar morphs into a giant vagina. I swear to god.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Good news.. we're only down 22.. with 4 min to go in the 3rd.. plenty of time [/sarcasm]


If we can close this quarter out within to around 12, we might have a chance.
But that is not going to happen.

So we can just call it gg.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

88-62.. I think it's time to pull everyone..

Rad hit a 3.. finally


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ych said:


> If we can close this quarter out within to around 12, we might have a chance.


how bout keeping it to around 22


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

On a side note I'm watching the game in the NBA package, and its with the Sonics announcers they are horrible homers, Lenny Wilkins ought to be ashamed by the way he's cheerleading . 

I thought Heinsohn was bad.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're making Ridenour look like Nash. 

Vlad is heating up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another 3 Rad.. 90-68.. Hah


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> On a side note I'm watching the game in the NBA package, and its with the Sonics announcers they are horrible homers, Lenny Wilkins ought to be ashamed by the way he's cheerleading .
> 
> I thought Heinsohn was bad.


i totally agree..."the lakers start out hot...they will cool down eventually...there shooting 60 percent but there going to stop making shots and they know it"

STFU wilkins


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I just got here...anybody have a current score and analysis???


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

90-68 SEA, 2 min left in 3rd.. Lakers cant play defense, Sonics shooting the lights out.. that's the summary from me!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> I just got here...anybody have a current score and analysis???


Down 22 make that 24 nothing is working . 

We're gonna probably beat them down at some point this season. Its the NBA. Bound to happen a bad game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I would say this is a good wake up call for the Lakers, but the Lakers never respound well to blowouts last year or at least not changed their habits.

*Problems:*
- Perimeter Pick, Screen, Roll
- Turnovers
- Perimeter Pick, Screen, and Roll
- TURNOVERS!
- TURNOVERS!!

You see my point.

19 turnovers per game is unacceptable!!!


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

These are not the 06-07 Lakers
These are not the 06-07 Sonics

I think both teams will end up doing better than last year, but this is still just one of those games...

They happen all the time, I mean remember when Kobe scored 11 against the Raptors last year (a game where I was jumping for joy because we actually won), then he scored 81 a few months later. Hmm...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think a lack of an aggressive player is killing them almost as much. Sonics have shown they cant defend to save thier lives. Everytime someone takes it to the rack the sonics foul them. But yet, were setting at the three point line and settling for jumpers all day long. We should be going to the hope strong, getting points in the paint (Like we were doing for the first three games of the season). Now we are trying to jump shoot out way back into the game, causing long rebounds and fast breaks for the sonics.

Will Lamar and Kobe take over? I dont know. But what I do know is it sure looks ugly.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm all for the hot start but I honestly think this LA team is looking good. Brought a lot of hope to the fans which sheds LA in a new light. 

I agree that the problems are still there. This is a road game by the way and I expect the Lakers to really polish their offense and defense most especially more.

Quality control boys.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> 90-68 SEA, 2 min left in 3rd.. Lakers *cant play defense*, Sonics shooting the lights out.. that's the summary from me!


Which is why I don't like analyzing teams after blowouts. Are defense is bad but the Sonics confidence is beyond defense...a lot of their shots were guarded and they still nailed them also when a team is down by more then 20 during a run, they are going to scramble on defense harder which will always leave a player open. That is why it's always crusual to not let a jump shooting team get hot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great, our lineup is just what you want to make defensive stops.

:curse:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a totally unexpected loss. Sonics aren't a good team but they have a REAL HOMECOURT and we played sloppily. 

Farmar needs to play the whole 4th. We got to find a pg. That to me is our main concern. 

Kobe needs to play in 5-6 minute stretches because his defense has been dreadful, he's switching too much and not running the floor hard. 

He's in worse shape then I thought. 

Gonna be a process. 

And Bynum should play in the 4th he needs to be given the damn ball. 

All this perimeter passing is stupid when he has his man sealed. 

Where the heck is the trust.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad is a terrible passer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

.........


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Man. Will Sasha ever get out of the Dog house?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ok so the lakers need to ask themselves how they are losing to a team like seattle before they head out to the next game...im dissapointed in this soon to be loss..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Vlad is a terrible passer.



I hope that is a heat of the moment comment, not a normal one. He is one of the better passes on the team. He, like the team are just having an off night.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha oh man Sasha. 

Still think we got a shot if we can get it to 10 with about 4 to go.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the updates. Well, we all know that we weren't going to go undefeated! An impending loss like this will bring us back to earth and keep us working hard. It always seems that when a team is on a winning streak, it ends with them losing in a blowout. Now we will have to see how the Lakers will respond in the next game. Hopefully, we will come out angry and destroy the Wolves on Tuesday!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I hope that is a heat of the moment comment, not a normal one. He is one of the better passes on the team. He, like the team are just having an off night.


Yeah maybe, he's just made several dumb passes tonight.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Are the starters still in?

Are the Lakers still competing, or is this garbage time?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> ok so the lakers need to ask themselves how they are losing to a team like seattle before they head out to the next game...im dissapointed in this soon to be loss..


You watching Game...right? 

If Allen, Watson, and Lewis gets hot.....at home; We are not winning....period.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers on a run down 15.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

At least we are still playing hard


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow Lakers down by 13..... with 6:55 left...
they need some stops


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They may not win but they are coming back :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

my god...im changing the channel right now

im not getting my hopes up...never


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It's time for Sasha to go Preseason


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha for 2 lakers down 13 with 655. 

I said it if we can get it to 10 with 4 to go we have a shot. 

I don't know why this line-up is working but it is. 

Sasha, Farmar,Kobe, Vlad,Cook.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

they cant afford to give up any 3s right now 
Allen and Lewis seem to shoot a 3 every other shot so atleast put a hand up if they shoot anything...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Sonics called a timeout.

When they inbound there are going to look for a perimeter player involving ray allen through penetration. Lakers need to be ready


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great block.. Lakers lose it.. but Lewis offensive foul.. CMON GUYS


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

God damn Kobe.. Technical.. loses his composure.. Slams the ball.. Technical.. THANKS KOBE!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dumb tech by Kobe stupid shot by Sasha. 

Take Sasha out please PJ


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

5:09 left, Down 15..

Kobe missed 3.. Wilcox outta bounds.. 5:03 left

farmar to Cook.. Down 13


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Seattle 105 - Lakers 92

4:38 left in Game


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar is it, nice pass to Cook for a jumper. Farmar just needs to be more aggressive and stop picking up his dribble. 

he should be our pg, no knock on Smush but its not working with him. He would be a good change of pace off the bench. Farmar just gives us assists, and solid defense and bball IQ.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

damn this lakers team...i swear


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Game is OVER.

And the Lakers are back to the drawing board so to speak.

The first three wins were great but the Lakers displayed some problem in all games that were not addressed. It came in fulll tonight. 

TURNOVERS
TURNOVERS
TURNOVERS


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

COME ON. THEY WIN 3 STRAIGTH and you KISS THEM. Now they lose you damn them? Not a good faithful fan then.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I know Bynum Played decent today but I'm going to have to say this again.

Start Ronny.
Bynum's offense is great but the Lakers seriously need a big man to establish energy and a defensive mindset at the beginning of the game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh well. 3 win streak is good enough for me. As long as we win the next few games we're good.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so damn cocky this sonics team...he takes a shot with a few seconds left...thats why there 1-2


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ray Allen told the kid at the end don't shoot that. When he threw up that 3 at the end.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> so damn cocky this sonics team...he takes a shot with a few seconds left...thats why there 1-2


Ray Allen went to that player (While Smiling) And told him he should not do that


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont think it was a good idea to make the game thread.. look what happened!

Final: Sonics 117 - Lakers 101










<pre>
Seattle
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Lewis 39 8-16 6-10 3-4 1 6 3 3 3 1 3 25 
Wilcox 35 4-10 0-0 2-3 2 8 1 0 2 1 3 10 
Petro 24 3-4 0-0 0-0 2 4 2 1 1 0 2 6 
Allen 35 10-16 3-4 9-9 2 3 6 3 1 1 3 32 
Ridnour 36 9-13 2-2 2-2 0 2 7 2 1 0 4 22 
Watson 19 4-5 1-2 3-3 1 5 5 3 4 0 4 12 
Fortson 9 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 1 0 0 3 0 
Wilkins 22 2-11 0-1 0-0 3 3 0 1 1 0 2 4 
Collison 14 1-2 0-0 4-5 1 2 0 1 0 0 3 6 
Sene 0 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Gelabale 0 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Wilks 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Totals 233 41-79 12-20 23-26 12 35 24 15 13 3 27 117 
Percentages: .519 .600 .885 Team Rebounds: 2
</pre>

<pre>
LA Lakers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 34 3-6 2-4 3-4 0 7 4 4 0 0 1 11 
Walton 25 4-7 1-2 1-2 1 4 4 2 2 2 1 10 
Bynum 18 5-5 0-0 3-4 1 3 1 2 0 0 1 13 
Bryant 39 4-10 0-4 7-8 0 4 9 3 1 0 5 15 
Parker 26 2-8 1-4 0-0 0 2 0 1 0 0 2 5 
Farmar 18 5-6 1-2 3-3 1 1 1 0 0 0 2 14 
Turiaf 15 2-4 0-0 1-1 0 2 0 0 0 0 3 5 
Williams 3 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Radman 23 4-7 2-4 0-0 1 4 2 3 1 2 1 10 
Vujacic 9 2-4 1-1 2-2 1 2 0 1 0 0 2 7 
Evans 11 0-3 0-2 0-0 2 2 2 3 0 0 2 0 
Cook 14 4-10 0-1 3-5 4 6 1 3 1 2 4 11 
Totals 235 35-71 8-25 23-29 11 37 24 22 5 6 24 101 
Percentages: .493 .320 .793 Team Rebounds: 9
</pre>

Technical Fouls: LA Lakers - K. Bryant 1, V. Radmanovic 1
Officials: Bob Delaney, Courtney Kirkland, Orlandis Poole


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow... Kobe with only 10 FG attempts?


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

I think Ray Allen is one of the most underrated players in the league

he may be the best shooter that ever played in the NBA, no joke


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Wow... Kobe with only 10 FG attempts?


Yea you saw that correct!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> I think Ray Allen is one of the most underrated players in the league
> 
> he may be the best shooter that ever played in the NBA, no joke


Yeah, I hate playing against the Sonics just for this reason alone.

Either Ray or Rashard ALWAYS torches us. Today it was both.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

The One said:


> I know Bynum Played decent today but I'm going to have to say this again.
> 
> Start Ronny.
> Bynum's offense is great but the Lakers seriously need a big man to establish energy and a defensive mindset at the beginning of the game.


I don't understand why he only played 18 minutes despite having one foul. He should get atleast 25 minutes while Kwame and Mihm are out when not in foul trouble I think. He shouldn't get too many morem inutes because of defense and turnovers.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

ss03 said:


> I don't understand why he only played 18 minutes despite having one foul. He should get atleast 25 minutes while Kwame and Mihm are out when not in foul trouble I think. He shouldn't get too many morem inutes because of defense and turnovers.


Phil still seems hesitant to play him.

Bynum, even when playing well, only gets 20 minutes. It's usually even less than that..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Guys we needed shooting in the 2nd half.. not Bynum.. Granted he shot good today but he's not a shooter really.. They were down and well needed points.. Wouldnt have mattered at all if Bynum was in or not..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ray Allen is good he's not hardly underrated. he's a special offensive player BUT he took advantage of Kobe's lack of fitness. 

We beat them regularly though. 

Kobe will bounce back. he needs to get mean with ray again Ray doesn't like the mean rough stuff. he whines and complains when he and Kobe were beefing.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

How does LA beat Phoenix and then lose by sixteen to the Sonics, a team with the same strength as the Suns and only marginally better defense?

Senseless.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

endora60 said:


> How does LA beat Phoenix and then lose by sixteen to the Sonics, a team with the same strength as the Suns and only marginally better defense?
> 
> Senseless.


Well they did just play em 2 days ago


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum doesn't defend thats why PJ doesn't play him much. he can't cover the pick and roll, he's an offensive minded center, plus he's light on boards and doesn't block out. 

He's gonna be Eddie Curry if he doesn't start hustling for boards and blocking shots and covering folks on defense.

When he does play he should get the ball thats the only way he helps us most right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if kobe keeps doing this "taking over the game ****" we will be in the same position as last year...and we all know what happened last year


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

What was worse is that we allowed Ridnour to go 9/13 from the field. In the spirit of the elder Walton, that was hoorrrible!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

endora60 said:


> How does LA beat Phoenix and then lose by sixteen to the Sonics, a team with the same strength as the Suns and only marginally better defense?
> 
> Senseless.


Its the NBA, Bobcats beat the Cavs last night after they eat the Spurs. 

Not a huge upset Sonics have some quality players in Lewis, Allen, and Ridenour.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> if kobe keeps doing this "taking over the game ****" we will be in the same position as last year...and we all know what happened last year



Come on supposed lakers fan don't start that stuff. Kobe bailed us out plenty last year without him we were sunk and out of the playoffs. 

Kobe can't score 15 points and expect us to get wins. We still need his 30.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We'll start to see 30 from Kobe when he gets his wind back.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm going to love it when Kwame comes back because we don't play any defense...yuck!!!


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

They need to get the ball more to Bynum imo, the guy is really working his *** off


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> They need to get the ball more to Bynum imo, the guy is really working his *** off


Not on Boards and Defense :|


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh, talk about horrible defensive execution. That was sad. Is Phil forgetting to practice defense again? Phil's lineups today (the 2nd quarter) probably cost the Lakers this game. Sad.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

EHL said:


> Ugh, talk about horrible defensive execution. That was sad. Is Phil forgetting to practice defense again? Phil's lineups today (the 2nd quarter) probably cost the Lakers this game. Sad.



Yeah, that lineup was the worst lineup in the history of western civilization! Seriously though, I'd have to agree with that statement. Talk about a momentum killer...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I didn't watch the game, so don't take this the wrong way, but why did Kobe only have 10 shots? I see he had 5 fouls, but he also played 39 minutes, so I'm assuming foul trouble isn't a part of he reason. I know a lot of people are calling him to play "less selfishly", but he seems like the kind of player that really should be taking at least 15, hopefully around 20 shots per game. Like I said, I didn't watch the game, and I don't know much about what the Lakers' strategy is supposed to be going into this season, so don't flame me too hard.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What upset me the most was Lamar's scoring input. And I really thought he had put it all together...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad loss tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I put in a long day at work and come home to watch this ****? What a horrible game. Lamar had plenty of opportunities to assert himself, but instead decided to take the game off. Kobe looks like Jordan.... when he was forty. Radmanovic sucked, with a few nice plays here and there. Sasha is the worst player in the NBA. Smush was lazy, imagine that. It's nice to see our very own Phil Jackson and his lineups. It's like letting your drunk friend mix drinks for everyone. Now I remember what it is like to spend two hours yelling profanities at the TV. Losing sucks! :laugh:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kobe didn't take allot of shots tonight. He seemed to be more intent on passing off to open shooters and got nine assists. Kobe did go to the line for 8 free thows as well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

One loss and the sky is falling. Oh how quickly do we forget that teams aren't going 82-0.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that bad group in the 2nd didn't kill us. we were down by i think what 9 at the half? it was the bad defense in the 3rd quarter that killed us.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We were outscored in the 3rd quarter by 15. That's uncalled for.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I put in a long day at work and come home to watch this ****? What a horrible game. Lamar had plenty of opportunities to assert himself, but instead decided to take the game off. Kobe looks like Jordan.... when he was forty. Radmanovic sucked, with a few nice plays here and there. Sasha is the worst player in the NBA. Smush was lazy, imagine that. It's nice to see our very own Phil Jackson and his lineups. It's like letting your drunk friend mix drinks for everyone. Now I remember what it is like to spend two hours yelling profanities at the TV. Losing sucks! :laugh:


Which is why we should always watch a game just for the enjoyment of watching basketball :biggrin:

The Lakers will be fine (Remember My Prediction for the first half of the season - )


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> HAHAHAHA!


LOL the sad part is that some Laker Forum Members right now are on the ledge of their nearest bridge ready to jump because of this loss. It's just a game!


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

don't worry guys...it's just their first loss...78 games more to go...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> HAHAHAHA!


HHAHAHA true, but losing still sucks..


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> HAHAHAHA!


Lol :laugh:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What I don't understand is why Lamar Odom only took six shots!!! SIX SHOTS!!! After being our best player in this young season. I'm starting to think that Odom has some mental issue about playing with Kobe...that he feels he MUST give Kobe all the shots and just take whatever shots the defense will give him...without having to be aggressive. Sounds silly...but who knows! :curse:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think this is as a good a loss as a loss can be. It showed us everything that is wrong with the team right now. These weakness have shown before, but dont get taken seriously if you win.

1. Defense. No doubt about it, that was supposed to be the mindset of the season. Phil and the coaches were trying to pound this into their heads since day 1 at trainning camp. Today they did not show up.

2. Turnovers. 22 turnovers is hard to overcome. That is just way too many. No team can expect to win unless they take care of the ball. Everyone loves team play, but when you start passing up open looks just to make a pass it is a waste of time. Kobe should never pass up a wide open 3 pointer, especially if it is a pass to Brian cook down low. 3 cutsie passes in the paint is too many, someone take it up strong!

3. Kobe. Im not sure why he came back when he did. He does not look 100% to me, maybe it is just his conditioning but I think he should have waited until Tues. against the TW. His defense was bad and he didnt have his legs in his shots.

4. Lamar. This guy has to learn to be aggressive day in and day out. He cant take games off and he cant defer to Kobe. Last night he did both. He still shot well, and rebounded decent, just no tthe aggression we saw in the first 3 games this season.

5. The Post. WE have to ge tthe ball into the post. The offense works great if played from the inside out. Especially when we have good passing big men. When your starting center is 5-5 he needs to get the ball more. You have to exploit that option.

I am not down on the Lakers. I thought we had this game before it started. WE need to addres those issues.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This loss brought me back down to earth. My prediction of an 82-0 season got thrown out the window last night.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> This loss brought me back down to earth. My prediction of an 82-0 season got thrown out the window last night.


I'm with you on that one. If we go 81-1, I'm going to have to hate Seattle for life.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I think this is as a good a loss as a loss can be. It showed us everything that is wrong with the team right now. These weakness have shown before, but dont get taken seriously if you win.
> 
> 1. Defense. No doubt about it, that was supposed to be the mindset of the season. Phil and the coaches were trying to pound this into their heads since day 1 at trainning camp. Today they did not show up.
> 
> ...



Repped. I agree with everything you just said more or less...

Why didn't we continue working the post when it was working in the first half? Why did we go with that bizaaro small lineup with all the scrubs for 4 minutes, getting pounded hardcore, without a timeout until it was probably to late??

Why did we stop playing defense? It started with the first sonics game, then carried over to the second one.. This team isn't a great defensive team.. But it is BETTER than that.

Lamar Odom looked like his normal passive self last night. And ironically it started in the first sonics game as well, and carried over to the second one. He simply cannot remain aggressive when Kobe isn't on the floor. I dont understand it?

All I can say is maybe Kobe and Phil both came back a little early. I was more satisifed with Rambis's rotations and defensive execution than whatever the hell Phil was doing... Its NOT preseason anymore....................

And Kobe shouldnt be logging in those kinds of minutes right now.

BLAH :curse: 

All I can say is heaven help us if Phil runs that gimpy small lineup vs the Wolves tommarow... If he does then it's not going to be pretty....


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> 3. Kobe. Im not sure why he came back when he did. He does not look 100% to me, maybe it is just his conditioning but I think he should have waited until Tues. against the TW. His defense was bad and he didnt have his legs in his shots.
> 
> 4. Lamar. This guy has to learn to be aggressive day in and day out. He cant take games off and he cant defer to Kobe. Last night he did both. He still shot well, and rebounded decent, just no tthe aggression we saw in the first 3 games this season.


I agree with just about everything you said. However, whether Kobe played this week or next week, game-conditioning comes with playing the games. These first two games for him are like his preseason games. He'd probably look the same if he came back next week. He'll get his legs under him eventually. 

Lamar was passive, I agree. However, I don't know if it was solely because of Kobe. I think I read somewhere that he became frustrated with the playmaking or lack of by Smush. With that said, not much of an excuse, since according to Phillip, he passed up on some shots that he would have taken the last game. 

[sigh] I hate losing! Hopefully, the team, including Phil learn from this defensive nightmare.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> This makes the 4th game in a short period of time, a road game at that on a Sunday.
> 
> I won't be shocked if the Lakers get blown out.


Figured. Just two thoughts on this game:

* They showed some stat where the Sonics scored 30 pts off Laker turnovers. Theres your game right there. 

* These guys are such a mixed bag that it drives you nuts. A guy will hit a big three, then toss up an airball. Get a defensive board then come down court and turn it over. That 2nd quarter lineup was horrible and you can never get a read on what Phil Jackson is trying to do with his lineups. 

Beyond that, ehhh. Still waiting on guys to gel a little, shake the cobwebs out.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think this loss will help us. It will force us to address the issues early in the season.

I really hope that Kobe is just getting back into shape and that is his only problem. 

After reading another article, it sounds like Lamar was angry that he wasnt getting opportunities from his teammates, like you said Smush. I dont know his lack of production had a whole lot to do with Kobe, but they took some time to get rolling last year as well. 

One loss out of four is nothing to be down about. I would love to finish the seson 62-20. =) We need to pick up the aggression and consistency and we will be fine.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

kobe went back to his game after us passing the ball real well hes just firing shots up


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Its only one game guys. We need to take some lumps to be able to adapt. Were still in good shape guys. Take a chill pill Wild Bills! :biggrin:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> I think this loss will help us. It will force us to address the issues early in the season.
> 
> I really hope that Kobe is just getting back into shape and that is his only problem.
> 
> ...



Well said. With that, I'm ready for the Wolves game. Hopefully, the team can pick up on the momentum that they had last season. 60+ wins here we come!


----------

